# New 44 MPG 2014 Mercedes-Benz E250 BlueTec Review



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I've spent the past two days exploring and test driving the 2014 E Class, with most of my time spent in the 2014 E250 BlueTec, a new 4-cylinder diesel.

Here are initial thoughts:

*2014 Mercedes-Benz E250 BlueTec Sedan - First Look and Review*



> For 2014, the Mercedes-Benz E-Class family is receiving a mid-life refresh but it'sDSC_0954 the most extensive facelift we've seen and probably the most ambitious in the history of the marque. Indeed, the new E-Class looks more like a new model than some completely new introductions in recent years.
> 
> In the case of the E-Class, it isn't just a simple nip and tuck: the sedan and wagon bodies have been significantly redesigned in keeping with the Sindelfingen-based automaker's efforts at achieving a new look as evidenced by the new CLA and S-Class lines. Given that competitors in the mid-size luxury sedan market, such as the current-generation Audi A6 and BMW 5 Series are still quite new, the creation of a new look is quite understandable....
> 
> <SNIP>


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

Like


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Kudos to MB for catering to those who want a comfortable and fuel efficient car that will be a great commuter car as well as an excellent long distance travel car. Granted, the performance will not equal other diesels but comfort, space and fuel mileage more than make up for the decrease in performance. Well done.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

I suspect the C class with that engine will do as well or better at a significantly lower entry price -- unless of course you need the room, which the E ship would be a great deal. BMW had better pull their socks up the competition is serious here. Now if the GLK250d would get over 40 that would be great!:angel:


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

UncleJ said:


> I suspect the C class with that engine will do as well or better at a significantly lower entry price -- unless of course you need the room, which the E ship would be a great deal. BMW had better pull their socks up the competition is serious here. Now if the GLK250d would get over 40 that would be great!:angel:


Having owned a 2005 E320 CDI, and with the loaners of the F30 and how different the drive is from the e90, I could easily see how the new BMW 3 series is a more economical E-Class. They both seem almost the same in ride and room. Sure there's a difference in quality, but the new 3 series strikes me as a poor man's E-class, competing with the Camry and Accord...

If I was really looking at the new E250 Bluetec, it would be competing with the 328d, not the 535d. Advantage: BMW.

PL


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

I will be looking at this E250 Bluetec for sure!

But I am really waiting for the GLA 250 Bluetec if they will come out with an oil burner in the smallest CUV


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

The front lower fascia is hideous.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

I would think it would be competing with the 320d vice the 328d. I saw a 320d for the first time a month or so ago on the road with dealer paper plates. Have not seen any info on the car though as to performance. Stands to reason though it would get better fuel mileage, but how much better is the question.:dunno:


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

The front of the new E Class is hideous.

That being said, who's the idiot who thought that putting a 4 cylinder diesel in the E was a good idea? Give us a E350 BT 4Matic. The 535d and A6 3.0TDI are capable of 40+ mpg on the highway.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

AutoUnion said:


> The front of the new E Class is hideous.
> 
> That being said, who's the idiot who thought that putting a 4 cylinder diesel in the E was a good idea? Give us a E350 BT 4Matic. The 535d and A6 3.0TDI are capable of 40+ mpg on the highway.


The idiot is the EPA that can't tell their mpg for a gasser from a diesel from a hole in the ground. Even gearheads are convinced diesels are not much better (read Car & Driver) and that automatics are better because of misguided, wrong, EPA fuel economy numbers.

When was a similar displacement and same number of cylinders gasser and diesel EVER comparable anyway? No, drive a 335i and then a 335d - see which one is better in real driving. The d drives more like a bigger V8 and gets at least 6 mpg better. I would say Mercedes may have it right except for the stupid EPA numbers that are slapped on it now.

PL


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

AutoUnion said:


> who's the idiot who thought that putting a 4 cylinder diesel in the E was a good idea?


Very likely the most intelligent "idiot" extant. There's absolutely nothing unwise about that decision. Daimler AG's OM 651 2143 cc 4-cylinder diesel engine is an excellent choice in the W212 E-Class, as JSpira's review suggests. This engine has been available on the W212 since its introduction in most markets outside North America.


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

I haven't seen any of the 250 BT yet - are they arriving in 2014 ???


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Pat_X5 said:


> I haven't seen any of the 250 BT yet - are they arriving in 2014 ???


No. They should be at dealerships this month.


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

JSpira said:


> No. They should be at dealerships this month.


Thanks Jonathan for the heads up!

I am looking forward to test driving the MBZ because I was NOT impressed with the 328d. 

Coming from a 335d with 6 cylinders, I don't expect torque and HP - I know going to a 4 cylinder diesel will be a compromise I am willing to make.

BMW has to do something better than the current 328d which is quite rickety rackety sounding VW under the hood. At least my 335d sounds more like a business class diesel.

I'll report back as soon as I test drive a MBZ 250 BT.....


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Pat_X5 said:


> Thanks Jonathan for the heads up!
> 
> I am looking forward to test driving the MBZ because I was NOT impressed with the 328d.
> 
> ...


Don´t forget to test drive the 535d and the A6. That would a fair comparison (aside from engine) with the E-Klasse. They compete with each other. The 3er competes with the C-Klasse although there is no C-Klasse diesel in the U.S. yet.


----------



## piredon (Aug 12, 2013)

Anybody seen a 3 way comparo: 535d vs A6 TDI vs E250 bluetec? Keep waiting for one of the major auto news organizations/magazines to do one. My guess is E gets best mileage and is most refined, A6 is fastest & sportiest, bimmer wins for best compromise.

Exciting time with so many new diesels finally coming to the US, thats for sure!


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

piredon said:


> Anybody seen a 3 way comparo: 535d vs A6 TDI vs E250 bluetec? Keep waiting for one of the major auto news organizations/magazines to do one. My guess is E gets best mileage and is most refined, A6 is fastest & sportiest, bimmer wins for best compromise.
> 
> Exciting time with so many new diesels finally coming to the US, thats for sure!


That line up would be a very nice comparison to see!


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

piredon said:


> Anybody seen a 3 way comparo: 535d vs A6 TDI vs E250 bluetec? Keep waiting for one of the major auto news organizations/magazines to do one. My guess is E gets best mileage and is most refined, A6 is fastest & sportiest, bimmer wins for best compromise.
> 
> Exciting time with so many new diesels finally coming to the US, thats for sure!


I can't see the A6 being faster than the 535d.


----------



## piredon (Aug 12, 2013)

GreekboyD said:


> I can't see the A6 being faster than the 535d.


Audi estimates A6 at 5.5 seconds to 60, BMW 5.8 seconds for 535d and 5.7 for 535d xdrive. Gas A6 3.0T is faster than 535i as well.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

piredon said:


> Audi estimates A6 at 5.5 seconds to 60, BMW 5.8 seconds for 535d and 5.7 for 535d xdrive. Gas A6 3.0T is faster than 535i as well.


I see more HP and slightly less TQ numbers for 535d while the weight of the car for either one will be pretty much identical. Audi Canada has it at 5.7 secs for the A6.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

I would go by the torque numbers because 0-60 by manufacturers has been somewhat conservative. Car & Driver tends to be the more reliable for 0-60, not that it matters much.

PL


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Pierre Louis said:


> I would go by the torque numbers because 0-60 by manufacturers has been somewhat conservative. Car & Driver tends to be the more reliable for 0-60, not that it matters much.
> 
> PL


Even then these cars look like a saw-off. Respective websites have them at 5.7 for 0-60 times.

*240* @ 3500-3750 rpm/*428 *@ 1750-2250 rpm for* A6*
*255*@ 4000 rpm/*413 *@ 1500 rpm for* 535d xdrive *

I'd be willing to bet that the curb weights are very similar as well.


----------



## piredon (Aug 12, 2013)

Thus the desire for a comparison test. Automotive journalists tend to like diesels, being well-informed auto enthusiasts, so I'm sure it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

My old e350 BT could get 38-40mpg on the hwy. 40 was hard to achieve but was doable. 36-38 all day on the fwy in normal (spirited) driving. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

Pricing for E250 Bluetec is now available on AOL Autos:

http://autos.aol.com/cars-Mercedes_Benz-E_Class-2014/options/

MSRP $51,400; Dealer Invoice $47,802; Destination Charge $925


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

gkr778 said:


> Pricing for E250 Bluetec is now available on AOL Autos:
> 
> http://autos.aol.com/cars-Mercedes_Benz-E_Class-2014/options/
> 
> MSRP $51,400; Dealer Invoice $47,802; Destination Charge $925


Looks like they're trying the same strategy as the GLK, which is to make it cheapest in their lineup.

No one could pay me to buy an E Class with a 4 banger diesel, especially with other Germans offering 6 cylinders with similar MPG. Not to mention, the facelift is hideous.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

They must have a method in their madness with that 4 cyl E class. I can see a market for it in certain demographics. They certainly will have done their homework (you can accuse M-B of many things but not being thorough is not among them). It may have something to do with the CAFE requirements for the line, but whatever the car will sell IMHO.:angel:


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

UncleJ said:


> They must have a method in their madness with that 4 cyl E class. I can see a market for it in certain demographics. They certainly will have done their homework (you can accuse M-B of many things but not being thorough is not among them). It may have something to do with the CAFE requirements for the line, but whatever the car will sell IMHO.:angel:


I have the same issue with the 528 and A6 2.0T, but you bring up a valid point. The Germans aren't stupid. I see plenty GLK250s around.

Since the E sells like hotcakes anyways, this will help them sell more. Not to mention, they finally brought out a diesel-AWD combo in the E. Never understood why the E350 BT wasn't sold with 4Matic.

- Sent from Galaxy S4


----------



## henrycyao (Oct 23, 2012)

Pierre Louis said:


> The idiot is the EPA that can't tell their mpg for a gasser from a diesel from a hole in the ground. Even gearheads are convinced diesels are not much better (read Car & Driver) and that automatics are better because of misguided, wrong, EPA fuel economy numbers.
> 
> PL


In this case, I don't think Mercedes ever worried about the EPA numbers. They just use it as a bragging right.

What they are interested is price point of diesel. They want to get US into diesel market so they can ship excess capacity of diesel from europe to US. That is my conspiracy theory. The EU auto market is dismal and declining. That drives a lot of decisions.

The number auto manufacturers are about are the CAFE number in the US. That is controlled by highway administration. Again, it is a different organization.

In that organization, the rating used is the older standard. That is why you see far better millage than EPA rating. In that way, diesel shines.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Henry, the last time I checked we were shipping diesel to them!


----------

